# JDK lässt sich nicht deinstallieren



## LXUS (7. Aug 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche das JDK 6 update 17 neu zu installieren. Beim Versuch die vorhande Installation zu deinstallieren wird mir folgende Fehlermeldung angezeigt:

_Error 1723. There is a problem with this Windows Installer package. A DLL required fo this install to complete could not be run. Contact your support personnel or package vendor._

Kann jemand was damit anfangen?

Danke & Gruß

LXUS

Win7 Pro 64bit


----------



## Gryllz (9. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem!! Habe in einem alten Thread auf 'winpower.de' (Error 1723 - Windows XP - Forum - Computer Forum - PC Forum - Windows Forum) gelesen, dass man den Windows Installer neu installieren soll. Problem ist nur, es gibt meiner Meinung nach noch keinen aktuellen Installer für Windows 7 zum runterladen... Downloaddetails: Windows Installer 4.5 Das höchste der Gefühle ist Windows Vista...

Ich hoffe, es weiss jemand Rat...

Grüße Gryllz


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (9. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/105679-probleme-java-installation.html


----------



## Gryllz (10. Sep 2010)

Hi,

nach einem Tag des Forendurchforstens habe ich die Lösung für mein Problem gefunden und es ist wirklich ne Kleinigkeit...
Und zwar hab ich die 64bit Version runtergeladen, mein JRE und JDK sind aber 32bit Versionen, was dann nicht funktioniert.
Vielleicht hilft's dir ja auch LXUS ;-)

Liebe Grüße,
Gryllz


----------

